# Two way component sets for classical music



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I have been debating over several component sets [two way] for classical music.

In the poll I have list of which ones I like.

Thank you
Ebrahim


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I would have to say you should look into the H-Audio Ebony and Trinity


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Have you ever tried them? I tried a lot of different brands and to be honest I am truly dissatisfied at them.



chefhow said:


> I would have to say you should look into the H-Audio Ebony and Trinity


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

you should search this forum...they[h-audio] got great reviews and from what i saw...great support to boot.
hybrid audio also has great support for their customers.
support is your friend, when you are learning<hint


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

chefhow said:


> I would have to say you should look into the H-Audio Ebony and Trinity


Curious to know why you use Dynaudio drivers if you represent H-Audio?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Dyn's*
ESOTEC SYSTEM 362 - DYNAUDIO 8" 3WAY COMPONENT SPEAKERS on eBay!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MB-Quart-6-5-2-...=AU_Car_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aa1f46a5a


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

rain27 said:


> Curious to know why you use Dynaudio drivers if you represent H-Audio?


Dyn's are only part of what he runs, just like me. X at least 10 for H-Audio and their support!


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

Hertz Mille! .... I've got a boner for them.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Dyn, Morel, or Renaissance would be my first choises but I think the top end will be better with some old Quart (not Quartz) QSDs.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

If you truly listened to nothing but classical music, I would go so far as to recommend MB Quart (old school). You've never heard classical music till you've heard it through titanium dome tweeters. The problem is that they are too harsh for any other type of music.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Mooble said:


> If you truly listened to nothing but classical music, I would go so far as to recommend MB Quart (old school). You've never heard classical music till you've heard it through titanium dome tweeters. The problem is that they are too harsh for any other type of music.



_incorrectly_ set up and tuned they're harsh. When properly tuned they're amazing on pretty much everything.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I think it's a mistake to lump all component sets together based on brand alone. For example, CDT, JBL, and MB Quart all have made excellent component sets and also crap component sets. I think you should find, specifically, which models you're considering and then re-do the poll.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

ebrahim said:


> I have been debating over several component sets [two way] *for classical music.*
> Thank you
> Ebrahim


*Maybe this set ?* 

MB Quart 6.5' 2 Way Component system GERMAN MADE - eBay (item 320544729690 end time Jun-14-10 00:00:07 PDT)

* MB Quart 6.5' 2 Way Component system GERMAN MADE
QSC-216 - MB Quart SPLITS - GERMAN MADE NEW IN BOX
*


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

my hybrids are a bit in your face. the support is over the top tho.


If I can dial the tweeter back as a whole i'd be really happy.

I've heard the hybrids, morel, Id and hertz with sade, fleetwood mac and few others. If I had it to do over again I'd like to put the morel up to the hybrids. 

I liked the morel a to b of the rest.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been more than happy with my Rainbow Germaniums.


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

For classical music, I'd recommend something that leans more toward surgical precision and dynamic ability moreso than smoothed over sound. Classical is generally well recorded, very complex and also has a lot of dynamic peaks, so without delving too much into the metal versus paper/poly debate, you're basically choosing between a broad, large increase in even order distortion in the passband (paper/poly drivers) versus a sharper, but narrow band increase in odd order HD in the upper treble (metal). Personally, if you're gearing for classical i'd take advantage of the fact that it's recorded well and lean more toward something like SEAS or another rigid cone, low loss driver. I think detail is much preferred over your typical "warm" sounding drivers like Dynaudio and Morel or even HAT in this case, in another case I'd choose the latter if I were wanting to reproduce a little bit of everything of differing recording qualities.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

rain27 said:


> Curious to know why you use Dynaudio drivers if you represent H-Audio?


He's using the Trinity for Full range mid. 
However, he's not running an H-Audio midbass coz they don't have 9.5" ones. He's gone subless  

Kelvin


----------



## Just_Crazy (Nov 10, 2008)

Mooble said:


> If you truly listened to nothing but classical music, I would go so far as to recommend MB Quart (old school). You've never heard classical music till you've heard it through titanium dome tweeters. The problem is that they are too harsh for any other type of music.


+1!

Dyn's or Morels if you listen to other music as well.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

DYN and DLS?


----------



## tyort1 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think the ScanSpeak drivers are the best classical music oriented drivers. They give you a more distant perspective, similar to what you'd get in a concert hall.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

First off, you not being satisfied with anything you've tried to date means NOTHING. We have no idea how anything is set up, tuned, utilized, etc. We know NOTHING.

We know nothing of your install. 

From what I'm gathering from your threads is that you're expecting to buy something that is plug and play that will produce the quality you want with little to no extra effort in the things that REALLY make a system shine.

So, there's not a single speaker ANYBODY can recommend to you under these conditions. Anybody that does is an idiot. 

There is some good advice in this thread though. I'll leave that for you to figure out.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Well actually I am looking into running a two way component set active not passive because I have been told that it sounds much cleaner. Also looking at the Morel Dotech Ovation 6 right now and I got to audition them. I prefer them over the Hertz Hi Energy, JL Audio C5, Boston Acoustics SC and Hybrid Audio Imagine.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

ebrahim said:


> I have been debating over several component sets [two way] for classical music.
> 
> In the poll I have list of which ones I like.
> 
> ...





ebrahim said:


> Well actually I am looking into running a two way component set active not passive because I have been told that it sounds much cleaner. Also looking at the Morel Dotech Ovation 6 right now and I got to audition them. I prefer them over the Hertz Hi Energy, JL Audio C5, Boston Acoustics SC and Hybrid Audio Imagine.


No decision yet? after 3 months 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Morel-Dotech-Ov...546038854?pt=Car_Speakers&hash=item27b5560846


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Finally I chose the Morel Dotech Ovation 6 but going active with them. May use the Arc Audio KS 125.4 [75 X 4] or go with Zapco DC amps. I would go the Zapco route because of the built in DSP and that it is on ebay. The Arc I can get one from the dealer down the road. I actually have the Eclipse CD 5030 with time alignment, time delay, 10 band eq, front, rear and sub crossovers and so forth. So I am guessing the Zapco DC would be over kill so would any other DSP.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

By the way no rear fill to be honest because I drive a small sedan.


----------



## cyberdraven (Oct 28, 2009)

Seas Lotus Reference


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

MiniVanMan said:


> First off, you not being satisfied with anything you've tried to date means NOTHING. We have no idea how anything is set up, tuned, utilized, etc. We know NOTHING.
> 
> We know nothing of your install.
> 
> ...




FTW!

You won the best post of the day.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

ebrahim said:


> By the way no rear fill to be honest because I drive a small sedan.


Some guys put rear fill in their 2-seaters :surprised:


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

freemind said:


> FTW!
> 
> You won the best post of the day.


is it post of the day today, or back in June?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

If you love classical music finding a set of components is going to be very difficult. I've been trying to dial my system in for classical music for three years now. I've found that a three way front is needed for clarity and that the Tweeter and Mid Range need to be close together also lots of Power. The install is what's going to make or break your desired results much more than what drivers you choose, good luck!


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I have the Morel Dotech Ovation 6 and may add a midbass like 7 inch in the door. I am also looking at the old school Boston Acoustics 5 1/4 midrange. You never know might go three way active which I got to figure out on how I am going to do kick panels for the midrange and tweeter. Might just keep the midbass for now until I get more $$$$ for a bigger one / size.


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> If you love classical music finding a set of components is going to be very difficult. I've been trying to dial my system in for classical music for three years now. *I've found that a three way front is needed for clarity and that the Tweeter and Mid Range need to be close together also lots of Power.* The install is what's going to make or break your desired results much more than what drivers you choose, good luck!


Very demanding music if you seek anything above 95db reference level. As michael stated tuning is very hard if you want ambiance, spread/width, depth, dynamics and focus while not having Head in a Vice positioning in your car. Rear Fill would also be nice but I won't force more speakers on you, Degree of difficulty is surely high when you choose to tune for classical.


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

Dangerranger said:


> For classical music, I'd recommend something that leans more toward surgical precision and dynamic ability moreso than smoothed over sound. Classical is generally well recorded, very complex and also has a lot of dynamic peaks, so without delving too much into the metal versus paper/poly debate, you're basically choosing between a broad, large increase in even order distortion in the passband (paper/poly drivers) versus a sharper, but narrow band increase in odd order HD in the upper treble (metal). Personally, if you're gearing for classical i'd take advantage of the fact that it's recorded well and lean more toward something like SEAS or another rigid cone, low loss driver. I think detail is much preferred over your typical "warm" sounding drivers like Dynaudio and Morel or even HAT in this case, in another case I'd choose the latter if I were wanting to reproduce a little bit of everything of differing recording qualities.


Assuming everything you say here is correct....a question:

What happens when you CRANK the SPL ...in a car?

I personally don't buy the brighter tweeter = more detail argument, but even if I did what I do know is that listening fatigue is always greater with these tweeters especially at high SPLs. 

You can go a long way towards detail with amp, DAC, pre-amp, install, tuning, even interconnects, etc.


----------



## LittleJoe (Feb 16, 2011)

I have only heard a couple of your choices. Boston's, JL's and High Energies. I have the Hertz Mille MLK2's on the way and they are phenomenal. I also love Classical and Jazz. 
If the Titanium tweeters are of interest I have heard the German-Maestro's here locally. They were very nice and I think with their inverted Titanium tweeter it would so beautiful with the Classics.
I use to have 3 sets of the old school MBQuarts and they sounded fantastic with Classical and such but were ear piercing at times. The German-Maestro's are the old MBQuarts but inverted the Titanium tweeters. 
I can't wait for my Mille's to come in. I haven't heard anything like them. I will powering them with an Arc KS300.4 bridged. 
Something to think about.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Dangerranger said:


> For classical music, I'd recommend something that leans more toward surgical precision and dynamic ability moreso than smoothed over sound. Classical is generally well recorded, very complex and also has a lot of dynamic peaks, so without delving too much into the metal versus paper/poly debate, you're basically choosing between a broad, large increase in even order distortion in the passband (paper/poly drivers) versus a sharper, but narrow band increase in odd order HD in the upper treble (metal). Personally, if you're gearing for classical i'd take advantage of the fact that it's recorded well and lean more toward something like SEAS or another rigid cone, low loss driver. I think detail is much preferred over your typical "warm" sounding drivers like Dynaudio and Morel or even HAT in this case, in another case I'd choose the latter if I were wanting to reproduce a little bit of everything of differing recording qualities.


One of the best advice in the thread. 

Kelvin


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

these forums sure have a lot of thread resurrections.. i've seen people reply to threads that are like 3 years old.. what the hell


----------



## onefaststang (Mar 1, 2011)

Probably because people on this forum use the search function which brings up old threads


----------



## onefaststang (Mar 1, 2011)

Probably because people on this forum use the search function which brings up old threads


----------



## Askspot (May 22, 2009)

onefaststang said:


> Probably because people on this forum use the search function which brings up old threads


^^FTW!!!^^^^^ LOL!


----------



## 2MuchRiceMakesMeSick (Apr 6, 2011)

why do i see no focal on here?


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

im a fan of hard dome tweets. im gong to be giving the jbl c608gti's a go since i loved the c650's ive had for so long so much.. id like to hear what other options for that kind of sound are.. ive herd focal maybe..


----------



## YellowC4S (Nov 25, 2008)

Hertz MLK3


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

2MuchRiceMakesMeSick said:


> why do i see no focal on here?


i was wondering same thing...
nothing really on the focal line up?!!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

s4k4zulu said:


> i was wondering same thing...
> nothing really on the focal line up?!!


K2P and Utopia line only. Polyglass mid is too over-damped to reveal all the details necessary for Classical music. 

Kelvin


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

How about horns for classical?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

sonikaccord said:


> How about horns for classical?


In my opinion you need to have some distance away from when listening to horns.

Classical Music needs to have a very good Mid Range and Tweeter this is where most of the information is. In a car the environment is hostile and renders poor results for Classical Music; this has not stopped me from tweaking and trying to get it to sound good.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

sonikaccord said:


> How about horns for classical?


I'm still trying to bring my sound up to where I want it but I second that piece of advise. Horns, if tuned correctly, are very well suited for classical... 
HOWEVER... You might need to use a supertweeter in order to have the sparkle and air needed for some instruments... 

Kelvin


----------



## Gcarpenter87 (Aug 12, 2011)

YellowC4S said:


> Hertz MLK3


I second that


----------



## cyberdraven (Oct 28, 2009)

Dangerranger said:


> For classical music, I'd recommend something that leans more toward surgical precision and dynamic ability moreso than smoothed over sound. Classical is generally well recorded, very complex and also has a lot of dynamic peaks, so without delving too much into the metal versus paper/poly debate, you're basically choosing between a broad, large increase in even order distortion in the passband (paper/poly drivers) versus a sharper, but narrow band increase in odd order HD in the upper treble (metal). Personally, if you're gearing for classical i'd take advantage of the fact that it's recorded well and lean more toward something like SEAS or another rigid cone, low loss driver. I think detail is much preferred over your typical "warm" sounding drivers like Dynaudio and Morel or even HAT in this case, in another case I'd choose the latter if I were wanting to reproduce a little bit of everything of differing recording qualities.


Had the same thoughts. been using seas drivers paired with zapco DC amps for quite sometime now. i love orchestra recordings, classical and jazz. The "rawness" and quickness of the seas reveals all the nuisance and every details of the recording. Pair it with a neutral and powerful amp and you got a good combo. But you need to tune it very well before it sounds good, good at any recordings.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

subwoofery said:


> I'm still trying to bring my sound up to where I want it but I second that piece of advise. Horns, if tuned correctly, are very well suited for classical...
> HOWEVER... You might need to use a supertweeter in order to have the sparkle and air needed for some instruments...
> 
> Kelvin


Agreed.


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

I hate to disagree with my friend Kelvin, but the Polyglass 7V513 driver was and is one of the finest bass/midranges I have ever used. At 95db you could use class A amps or an Adcom 4702 with a inverted Kevlar T130 tweeter and have nothing short of amazing! Xtreme detail without any ear fatigue. Three dimensional with an amazing sense of depth. 

In a pure car designed system, at $549.00 MSRP, the P165v30 is an outstanding system for classical music. The system was designed by the Focal engineers utilizing the Grande Utopia Be EM as the reference. 5 years of R&D went into those and it certainly sounds like it. 

If it is a cost is no object,( and you have the amps and pre amp), then from a personal experience I can whole heatedly recommend the Be No.7 system. Utilizing the exact same cone technology and the same inverted Be material that is found on the Grande Utopia's and a crossover that has over 4000 different combinations this is the system that most audiophiles gravitate toward. They are extremely revealing and often reveal in the extreme how good or how bad your system is. This system has won numerous awards around the world for sonic excellence by the audio press. Yes, they are pricey, but something built like this often is!

Nick Wingate
National Training Coordinator
Focal America


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I hate to disagree with my friend Kelvin, but the Polyglass 7V513 driver was and is one of the finest bass/midranges I have ever used. At 95db you could use class A amps or an Adcom 4702 with a inverted Kevlar T130 tweeter and have nothing short of amazing! Xtreme detail without any ear fatigue. Three dimensional with an amazing sense of depth.
> 
> ...


Hi Nick... You may very well be right. 

Never heard the 7V513 driver and I'm sure they can sound amazing. However, you can't really compare to any Polyglass driver in the car audio line... Those are what, 6dB to 8dB less sensitive than the 7V513. The only Focal car audio one that can compare is the Audiom 6W (@ 94dB 1w/1m)

I do have extensive play with the K3P set, the V2S, the V30 (1st version), the KRX2 and heard the Utopia line a few times as well. I do find the V30 to be on par (and sometimes superior) with the new K2P line - neutral yet dynamic sounding with a nice bottom end. The tweeter is also very neutral in presentation and can portray quite a large soundstage. 
But it does not do what the KRX2 set or the Utopia line can do for classical reproduction... One thing that it doesn't do as well as the upper line is the ability to give you all the details in the very quiet passage while smacking you in the face with all their might when called for. 

I do respect your opinion and am sure you have more extensive play with Focal sets but that's just my experience with the line (Polyglass)

My wife's second car has the V30 set and she loves it 

Kelvin


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

The sensitivity of 98% of the Focal car line is over 90 db. That is measured with 2.83 volts of input averaged across the systems frequency response. A lot of people do not know this and I wanted to let this be known here. This includes subwoofers as well.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> The sensitivity of 98% of the Focal car line is over 90 db. That is measured with 2.83 volts of input averaged across the systems frequency response. A lot of people do not know this and I wanted to let this be known here. This includes subwoofers as well.


I was only comparing the 1w/1m sensitivity spec coz that's what I found on the 7V513 with google... 93.25dB 1w/1m
And if you compare it to the 1w/1m rating of other Focal drivers, they are not over 90dB - trust me, I know  

I've been downloading and saving quite a few .pdf spec sheet over the years and my trusty and old K3P set I used is in the 87.xxdB 1w/1m range. 
The V30 has a sensitivity of 87.79dB 1w/1m 
Utopia Be 6 W2 is slightly lower @ 86.76dB 1w/1m 

So in reality, the focal car line is really much less efficient than the 7V513. Again, I'm sure the 7V513 was a really fine sounding driver (low FS 46.81Hz and high sensitivity) but we can't assume that the Polyglass cone was doing all the sound - engineering behind it surely made it a top notch driver 

Kelvin


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings all!

Just to clarify my statement on Focal drivers I am going to post the sensitivity ratings that the Focal engineers measured for each speaker system. This was measured in the largest Anechoic chamber in Europe. This was an average measurement from Fs to where the tweeter rolls off naturally. This is with 2.83 volts of input at 1 meter. This is for the speakers we would associate as Audiophile grade. I know that these figures are not well known. I asked the lead engineer for these yesterday and got them this morning. Here ya go:

Be No. 6 kit. 91.5 db
Be No. 7 kit. 89 db
165 WRC kit. 93 db
165 KRX2 kit. 93 db
165 kRX3 kit. 93 db
165 KR2 kit. 93 db
165 KR kit. 91 db
165 KRS kit. 94db
33 KX sub. 90 db
40 KX sub. 92.5 db
46KX4 sub. 96.5 db
P165V30 kit. 92 db
P165V15 kit 93 db
P165V33 kit. 93 db

Just general information for anyone who might like to know!

Nick Wingate
National Training Coordinator
Focal America


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That's kind of impressive. Makes me wish I had the coin for the No.6 Be


----------

